# Predict Indiana's Record for their next 10 games



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

10 Fri @ Milwaukee 8:30 pm 
11 Sat Sacramento 8:00 pm 
14 Tue @ Atlanta 7:30 pm 
17 Fri Toronto 7:00 pm 
18 Sat @ Chicago 8:30 pm 
22 Wed Philadelphia 7:00 pm 
25 Sat Detroit 12:30 pm 
27 Mon New Orleans 7:00 pm 
29 Wed @ Charlotte 7:00 pm 
30 Thu @ New Jersey 7:30 pm

We have a pretty easy schedule coming up, just wanted to see how good you guys think we'll do.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

4 or 5, I can't wait untill SJack and JO come back, most importantly we need Tinsley.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm pretty optimistic, I'm going to say at least 5. Maybe 6.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I said 8. We lost against Milwaukee and I'm expecting us to lose against the Kings, but with Tinsley back after that, I think we'll win the rest.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

5-5


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I said 8. We lost against Milwaukee and I'm expecting us to lose against the Kings, but with Tinsley back after that, I think we'll win the rest.


yeah right!..........3-7


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah right!..........3-7


Did you even take a look at our next 8 games?

Atlanta, Toronto, Chicago, Philly, Detroit, NO, Charlotte, and New Jersey.

When your toughest competition is the 6ers and a team that has struggled a lot this year you should expect to win a lot of those games.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you even take a look at our next 8 games?
> ...


the sixers,bobcats,pistons,nets(kidds back!) and toronto could all beat your current roster....the other 3 are the ones you got a chance in....lets see how it goes

pacers = EIGHT losses in a row and countin


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> 
> 
> the kings,sixers,bobcats,pistons,nets(kidds back!) and toronto could all beat your current roster....the other 3 are the ones you got a chance in....lets see how it goes
> ...


A big difference is that after tonight, Tinsley will be back. We're 0-4 without him this year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> 
> 
> the kings,sixers,bobcats,pistons,nets(kidds back!) and toronto could all beat your current roster....the other 3 are the ones you got a chance in....lets see how it goes
> ...


If you dont like the team, then beat it, junior.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> If you dont like the team, then beat it, junior.


junior?

facts dont lie , dont let homerism cloud your judgement

beat it? are u a michael jackson afficianado?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> 
> 
> junior?
> ...


We don't care about your judgement on the Pacers forum.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

and u speak for who....the 8th grade at hicksville hs


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> and u speak for who....the 8th grade at hicksville hs


What's sad is that you say that you're over 2 times his age when in fact he is at least 3 times more mature than you.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> What's sad is that you say that you're over 2 times his age when in fact he is at least 3 times more mature than you.


:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We'll see what happens guys, after the 8 games are over, then we can make fun of him all we want.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> We'll see what happens guys, after the 8 games are over, then we can make fun of him all we want.


He'll probably be suspended again by then.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> What's sad is that you say that you're over 2 times his age when in fact he is at least 3 times more mature than you.


Nice one, thanks Pacers Fan.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> He'll probably be suspended again by then.


For poor attempts at baiting.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why was he suspended the first time?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Why was he suspended the first time?


His immature movie titles probably.



> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> 
> SHAVING PRIVATE RYAN
> WHITE MEN CAN HUMP
> ...


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=128797


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Originally posted by bigpoppa*UK!
> 
> SHAVING PRIVATE RYAN
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


thx...i found them highly amusing


A LEAGUE OF THEIR MOAN
AUSTIN PROWLERS
ANGELAS ASSES
BONE ALONE
BENNY IN JUNE
BIG TROUBLE IN LITTLE VAGINA
BLACK **** DOWN
BRUCE ALLMEATY (!!)
COOL BUMMINGS
DUDE WHERES MY DILDO?
FILL BILL
GANGBANGS OF NEW YORK
HAIRY POTTER MADE THE PHILOSOPHER MOAN
I CREAM ON JEANNIE
LORD OF THE RIMS
SCROTAL RECALL
THE HUNT FOR MISS OCTOBER
TIGHT CLUB
WOMB RAIDER


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> 
> 
> thx...i found them highly amusing


He wasn't laughing at your so called "jokes" he was laughing at you.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> 
> 
> thx...i found them highly amusing
> ...


:|


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> He wasn't laughing at your so called "jokes" he was laughing at you.


:yes:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

So far we are 2-3...
With 4 of our next 5 games coming against teams that are under 500, we need to win at least 3 of them.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> So far we are 2-3...
> With 4 of our next 5 games coming against teams that are under 500, we need to win at least 3 of them.


I'm hoping that when JO comes back we are above .500.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that when JO comes back we are above .500.


When is his return game going to be again? 

I keep forgetting...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> When is his return game going to be again?
> ...


Eligible to return (1/18) vs Hou.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

10 Fri @ Milwaukee L
11 Sat Sacramento L
14 Tue @ Atlanta W
17 Fri Toronto W
18 Sat @ Chicago L
22 Wed Philadelphia L
25 Sat Detroit L
27 Mon New Orleans W
29 Wed @ Charlotte W
30 Thu @ New Jersey W

Well we ended up with a 5 - 5 record. 
Nice to hvae that three game winning streak to make it look a lot more respetable. If JO didn't return, I doubt we would even have 5 wins right now.


----------

